# LGB JUMBO TRANSFORMER



## franks (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello, Does anyone have a wiring diagram or, can telll me where the wires from the transformer connect to on the circuit board, also the wires from the Amp meter and, Volt meter. Thank you.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Frank, 

I would contact Klaus Stork at Massoth, he should be able to answer your questions. 

Phone +1 (770) 886-6670 


Keith


----------

